# Bm-1 Battery Monitor



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi, I've been a silent member reading all the fantastic knowledge on the forum and last week took the plunge and bought my first motorhome, a Burstner Elegance 690 and so far I'm delighted with it. It has a built in Yamaha 2500 LPG generator and 120w solar panel and 2 110ah leisure batteries. I bought a BM-1 battery monitor the other day and was fitting it today and disconnected the 2 leisure batteries but noticed the e control panel was still on and lights etc working which means they must be powered by the main battery, is this normal?


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to posting on the site, perhaps Saturday night is not the best time for a lot of answers.

I would have said not but if you are plugged into EHU perhaps the mains could be powering the 12 volt through the charger.

Maybe somone with a Burstner will be along soon.

Frank


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Frank, it was not on ehu so can't have been that. I have noticed that on the e control panel it shows the same voltage for both leisure batteries and van battery.

Also when I fire the generator up it appears to charge both the leisure batteries and van battery as shown on the e control panel. The battery charger is under the bench seat plugged into a 240 socket and only powers up when generator on.

If the van battery is linked to leisure batteries can I just trace the + and - and disconnect these, assuming that's how they are linked?

Thanks


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Just a follow up, if I did simply disconnect the + and - would this mean the leisure batteries not getting charged from the alternator? 

Thanks


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

you probally have a schauldt regulator-charger which will charge both liesure and vehicle batteries on 240 volts

joe


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

How do I check which regulator-charger I've got? Is that the charger which is under the bench seat which is plugged into a 240v socket and the output goes to the leisure battery bank (and assuming the van battery is also connected to the leisure batteries) charges the van battery too?

I notice you have a Burstner too, how long have you had it? Pleased with it?

Thanks


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, just to update you all, sorted out my electrical 'issues'

First the Steca solar regulator was faulty. I just thought that with the very little sun we have been getting lately the reading on the display was correct. I even tested the voltage the solar panel was producing when it was connected to the regulator and it was producing about 1.5v when it was dull. Never thought to disconnect from the regulator then test it, which gave approx 20v!! Hence a faulty regulator. Now duly replaced.

Then whilst I was fitting the BM1 battery monitor I found out the van battery was connected somehow to the leisure batteries. I knew this as when I disconnected the leisure batteries, all the electrics was still on! Wasn't sure if this was right or wrong, but found the culprit. The previous owner had put a link on the e-box positive between the van battery and leisure batteries. This has now been removed and a battery to battery charger fitted, so now when the leisure batteries are been charged by the solar panel, any residual power is now transferred to the van battery.


----------

